# Garbage left on the ice out of catawba! !!!



## BIG JOHNSON (Aug 31, 2005)

I was on my way in last Sunday when I came across the 6 empty cans of beer. If your reading this and your the one that left it, pick up your garbage when u leave the ice!!!! You are the reason spots that we have had access to is no longer accessible! I have no idea where the respect for our resources have went? The week before I found empty lure packages laying on the ice also.! Make me sick to think some could careless for our lake we all share and love. If you are one that does this, you are dirt bags!


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

That goes for all the other lakes too !


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

Yep........... no excuse and very sad the way many treat the resources they claim to love so much. If you take it out, you can take it back in.


----------



## monarkmagic (Mar 20, 2008)

Behavior like this is sick. The same kind of crap was happening last year at Camp Perry. We have limited access points to the lake and pretty soon they will all be closing up. The lake traffic is getting pretty silly and good access will be harder and harder to come by. Good job Capt AL for picking up the trash. You are a true sportsman.


----------



## FISHIN 2 (Jun 22, 2005)

Sure wouldn't wanna visit their house, all the cigarette filled beer cans setting around !!! Maybe that's their burglar alarm !!! No excuse for slobs !!!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I remember the bill boards in the 70's... " Litter fine - 500.00 in Ohio". Had the Indian Chief crying. We all can make it a thing of the past. I for one would confront anyone for letting their crap lay.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

I believe that if the dirt bags are found, give he or she the maximum littering fine and suspend his fishing license for a period of time !!


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

i remember hearing of people getting a ticket at ladue for dropping a pop can top or a cigarette but on thee ground. i guess we can't afford to pay for policing the areas these days.


----------



## fishingfool101 (Mar 2, 2014)

The State of Ohio should have Wildlife Officers on sleds patrolling the ice for litter violators in addition to over the fish limits. But again, the revenue is probably not there to pay these officials ?


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> That goes for all the other lakes too !


Absolutely. Do a Mosquito causeway cleanup in March after ice out. The amount of propane bottles is staggering. Humans are slobs. Most of 'em anyways.


----------



## Snakecharmer (Apr 9, 2008)

fishingfool101 said:


> The State of Ohio should have Wildlife Officers on sleds patrolling the ice for litter violators in addition to over the fish limits. But again, the revenue is probably not there to pay these officials ?


The littering fines should go to the DOW.


----------



## MassillonBuckeye (May 3, 2010)

Snakecharmer said:


> The littering fines should go to the DOW.


Federal offense? I like it! Its really inexcusable in my mind. I try to remove some trash or something every time I go out. It's usually not a lot but I try.


----------



## bumpus (Jan 17, 2015)

i always throw my trash right into my sled and tend to pick other peoples up if i find it i even got a few propane tanks last year i refill them and use them on my heater...it is very amazing to go out on the ice and be able to pick out where guys were sitting in shantys by the amount of trash in one little area....not everybody litters like that but i have seen it many times and its just ridiculous no excuse what so ever not even cigarette butts now im a smoker but every one i smoke but put out and the filter goes in my pocket until im near my sled or a trash can


----------



## newbuckeye (Feb 6, 2006)

Don't forget the guy that took a crap on the ice, wiped with a white towel and LEFT IT THERE!


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Post from last year of some seeing the lake bottom covered in beer cans on their cameras from people sinking them down their holes. People make me sick.


----------

